# Wie geht das ??



## bygones (19. Okt 2003)

Hi,

ok, ich scheitere schon daran das richtig zu nutzen  :cry: 

Ich habe mir die "Java3D for Windows (DirectX Version) SDK...." runtergeladen und installiert. Er hat nicht gemeckert. Trotzdem gibt es scheinbar keine 3D Klassen, da er weder javax.vecmath (oder kommt das von woanders her ?), noch die com.sun.j3d.* findet ???

Gibts da ein Geheimnis bei der Installation ???

THX


----------



## hoon (19. Okt 2003)

Ich bin zwar kein M$-Windows-Mensch und auch erst Java-Anfaenger aber vielleicht kann ich Dir doch helfen.
Letztens habe ich bei meiner Mutter Java3D(OpenGL) unter Windows installiert, damit ich meine Programme auch mal unter Windows compilieren und testen kann. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich noch den Suchpfad erweitert hatte. Bei der Installation kann man doch irgendwie das Installationsverzeichnis angeben. Mann kann wohl die Sache in eine bestehende J2SE reininstallieren oder in ein extra Installationsverzeichnis schieben - bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher. Falls Du also die Java3D-Umgebung extra installiert hast, dann muesstest Du den Suchpfad noch erweitern.

z.B.:

set PATH=C:\Programme\Java3D\bin;%PATH%

Falls es das nicht ist, so muessen wir die Sache noch etwas genauer analysieren.

Gruss hoon

*PS: Habe da noch etwas Wichtiges gefunden. Schau Dir mal die folgende Seite an. Vielleicht kann Dir das weiterhelfen.

http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100082.html
*

Ach ja, und schaue mal, ob in Deinem Installationsverzeichnis die folgenden Dateien existent sind:

java3d-utils-src.jar

jre/lib/<ARCH>/libJ3D.so
jre/lib/<ARCH>/libj3daudio.so
jre/lib/<ARCH>/libJ3DUtils.so
jre/lib/ext/vecmath.jar
jre/lib/ext/j3dcore.jar
jre/lib/ext/j3daudio.jar
jre/lib/ext/j3dutils.jar

(Bei <ARCH> steht bei mir "i386")

Diese Dateien muessten nach der Java3D-Installation erscheinen. Jetzt kann es nur noch ein Problem des Pfades sein (siehe Link)


----------



## hoon (3. Nov 2003)

*I hobs!*

Als alter Pinguin-Mensch, der jetzt plattformübergreifend programmieren will, habe ich bei mir jetzt auch mal so ein Windows-Betriebssystem installiert. Dabei bin ich auf das gleiche Problem gestoßen.

Nach der Installation einer Runtime Environment und der SDK (z.B.: java3d-1_3_1-windows-i586-opengl-sdk.exe) in ein bestehendes oder gerade erst neu installiertes j2sdk-Verzeichnis, sollte man die Umgebungsvariablen Path und CLASSPATH überprüfen bzw. korrigieren:

In der Path-Variablen sind die Pfade in die bin-Verzeichnisse der j2re und des j2sdk zu setzen.
Beispiel:
Path=<bestehende Eintrage>;C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.1_05\bin;C:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.1_05\bin

In der CLASSPATH-Variablen muss ein Punkt eingetragen sein. Somit werden class-Dateien im Arbeitsverzeichnis gefunden.
Beispiel:
CLASSPATH=<bestehende Eintrage>;*.*

Beispielhaft sollte jetzt das Folgende funktionieren:

cd c:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.1\demo\java3d\HelloUniverse
java HelloUniverse

Oder compilieren:

javac MeinEigenesJava3dProgramm.java


OK, das wars

hoon


----------



## bygones (3. Nov 2003)

SUPER VIELEN DANK - HAT GEKLAPPT  :lol: 

Ich hatte die DirectX Version gehabt, da hat er es net geschafft, nun habe ich die OpenGL installiert und es lief ohne probleme


----------



## hoon (3. Nov 2003)

Na prima, dann kann es ja jetzt voll losgehen bei Dir  

Und nicht vergessen:

*"Alles wird am Besten!"*

hoon


----------

